# Neuer PC -- Zusammenstellen



## oldputz1990 (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Ich kaufe mir jetzt einen neuen PC von
http://ww.e-tec.at

Nun habe ich hier mal folgende Komponenten:

19827 INTEL Core 2 Duo E6300 2x 1,86GHz 2MB 266MHz boxed
http://www.e-tec.at/new/info.php?n=detail&art=19827&edit=0

22375 Mainboard GIGABYTE GA-965P-DS3P
http://www.e-tec.at/new/info.php?n=detail&art=22375&edit=1

72426 SAMSUNG SATAII 250 GB P120S 8MB 7200
http://www.e-tec.at/new/info.php?n=detail&art=72426&edit=7

82840 ASUS EN7600GS HTD Silent PCI-E 256MB
http://www.e-tec.at/new/info.php?n=detail&art=82840&edit=8

20237 DDRAM2 2048MB PC2-800 MDT CL5 TwinPack Box
http://www.e-tec.at/new/info.php?n=detail&art=20237&edit=4

85427 Netzteil be quiet! E5-500W-2.2 Straight Power BQT
http://www.e-tec.at/new/info.php?n=detail&art=85427&edit=5

21901 SAMSUNG SH-D163A schwarz bulk (SATA)
http://www.e-tec.at/new/info.php?n=detail&art=21901&edit=6

20649 SAMSUNG SH-S183A SATA schwarz
http://www.e-tec.at/new/info.php?n=detail&art=20649&edit=7

72738 THERMALTAKE Soprano Midi Tower m. Fenster & Türe black
http://www.e-tec.at/new/info.php?n=detail&art=72738&edit=0


Um 666.48 €uro!!

Passt das alles zusammen, oder würdet ihr vl irgentwo etwas anderesn nehmen?

mfg Sebastian!


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. Mai 2007)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle ne GT nehmen. die GS sind leistungsschwache Chips.
Und dann bin ich eher nen Fan von Enermax aber das ist eher Geschmackssache.


----------



## oldputz1990 (17. Mai 2007)

Was hältst du von der:

20207  	GIGABYTE Geforce 7300GT PCI-E 256MB
http://www.e-tec.at/new/info.php?n=detail&art=20207&edit=0


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. Mai 2007)

Bei GT meinte ich, dass die GT-Varianten der gleichen Serie zu bevorzugen sind. aber ne 7600GS ist besser als die 7300GT. meiner Meinung nach solltest du aber über ne 7600GT nachdenken. allerdings ist das eine Frage des Geldes.


----------



## chmee (18. Mai 2007)

Uii, schon wieder ne Rechnerempfehlung..

Stimme Raubkopierer zu, 7600GT, keine GS, wenn es das Geld zulässt.

mfg chmee


----------



## oldputz1990 (18. Mai 2007)

z.B. diese:

21764  	PALIT GF 7600GT PCI-E 256MB
http://www.e-tec.at/new/info.php?n=detail&art=21764&edit=0


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. Mai 2007)

Genau, eine Karte mit dem Chip. nun solltest du noch drauf achten, dass die Speicheranbindung 256MBit ist und GDDR3 Ram verwendet wurde.


----------



## ts230 (3. Juli 2007)

http://www.alternate.de/html/includeStaticBig.html?treeName=KONFIGURATOREN&file=BuildersInc&Level1=


----------



## dementor3d (5. Juli 2007)

ich weiß nicht obs noch aktuell ist, aber das case ist mist...

Investier lieber 20€ mehr in einen schlichten und gut verarbeiteten chieftech-tower (mesh-serie o.ä.)

Hatte das Soprano auch, erstmal zieht das den staub magisch an, ist ne rappelkiste und schlecht verarbeitet.
Was auch schlimm war: die vibrationen der Festplatten haben sich stark aufs Case übertragen was dann als resonanzkörper diente -> lärm...


----------



## chmee (5. Juli 2007)

@raubkopierer:

Mbit ? Einfach nur Bit. Und die neue Geforce 8xxx Reihe hat nur 128 oder 340  Bit Anbindung.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. Juli 2007)

ah. da hab ich mich vertan >.<
Danke für die Korrektur.

Ich würde auch etwas mehr ins Gehäuse investieren. besonders in eine gute Belüftung.
Festplatten mögen es nicht zu heiß weswegen man sie nicht so einengen sollte oder wenigstens gut belüften. *um meine 200GB Platte trauer*
Naja. eine 200er hab ich ja noch. und der hab ich zusammen mit der neuen 500er gleich ne Kühlung spendiert.


----------



## berndf78 (22. Juli 2007)

Hallo oldputz 1990!

Warum bestellst du bei e-tec, bzw. kaufst bei e-tec?

Bestelle im Internet bei Mindfactory.de, die sind im schnitt um 10 - 15% billiger als e-tec, und versenden auch nach Österreich innerhalb 3 Werktagen!
Reklamationen dauern etwa eine Woche (von dem Tag an an dem du das Retourpaket aufgibst, bis du Ersatz bekommst.)
Versandkosten genauso wie Deutschland-Intern!!!!

Wenn du dort bestellst, musst du jedoch alles über www.schottenland.de raussuchen, da es dann billiger ist!

Hab selber auch alles bei denen bestellt! Alles zusammen ca. 700 Euro!

E4400, Arctic 7 Pro Lüfter, Gigabyte P965-DS4, G.Skill 2GB, 160GB Samsung S-166, ATI 1950 GT 512MB, Enermax Liberty 500, Enermax Chakra.

Läuft super und verblässt jeden x6800 der nicht übertaktet ist!


----------



## dementor3d (23. Juli 2007)

gute konfig, bis auf 
1. Grafikkarte: Da würde ich heher auf was DX10 fähiges setzen, eine GF8600GT etwa (die hab ich auch und bin sehr sehr zufrieden)
2. Netzteil: Nimm Liemer eins Seasonic M12 oder ein Corsair, die sind leiser


----------



## berndf78 (24. Juli 2007)

@dementor

Grafikkarte mit DX10 is okey, doch hat die 8600er in den Tests eigentlich nicht wirklich überzeugt, und DX10 fähigkeit bringt derzeit meiner Meinung nach noch nichts, da es weder Anwendungen noch ausreichend Spiele dafür gibt. Ausserdem sollte man die Tests mit DX10 Spielen noch abwarten, da noch nicht klar ist ob ATI oder Nvidia da die Nase vorn hat. Derzeit ist natürlich Nvidia mit der Leistung vorne, jedoch nur bei DX9!

Und zum Netzteil von Seasonic kann ich nichts sagen, da ich dies persönlich nicht kenne, jedoch das Enermax Liberty selber 2mal verbaut habe, und es in meinem Passivsystem nicht hören kann!!

Übrigens ist das System welches ich vorgeschlagen habe mein Eigenes zum Spielen, und es läuft wirklich alles sauber und flüssig, selbst unter Vista (vista bewertung 5,1 aufgrund Speicher, sonst 5,7)

Aber trotzdem danke für die Anregung mit DX10, ist sicher eine Überlegung wert!

mfg Bernd


----------



## pcfan77 (29. Juni 2010)

Auf jeden Fall vorher Preise vergleichen. Habe meinen letzten PC selber zusammengestellt und dabei über 35 % gespart.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## timestamp (29. Juni 2010)

pcfan77 hat gesagt.:


> Auf jeden Fall vorher Preise vergleichen. Habe meinen letzten PC selber zusammengestellt und dabei über 35 % gespart.
> 
> Viel Erfolg!



Kein schlechter Hinweis, nur 3Jahre zu spät

Warum werden in letzter Zeit so viele alte Threads ausgegraben?


----------

